# Redcord RP3000 chuck manual



## procell (26 Sep 2013)

Just got a draper wtl90 lathe and it came with a Record RP300 chuck. Does anyone know where I can find a copy of the manual for the chuck? I did a search on the Record site but could not find it.


----------



## Frank S (27 Sep 2013)

P M sent.
Frank S.


----------



## procell (27 Sep 2013)

As requested in PM. A couple of pics to show what chuck it is.










The face plate, tool rest and spanners etc are obviously not part of the chuck. It looks like all the parts on the box are there.

Does Record Power make a newer version of this chuck now or smaller expansion jaws?


----------



## Frank S (27 Sep 2013)

I shall email a copy of the manual tomorrow.
F.


----------



## procell (27 Sep 2013)

Thanks very much


----------



## procell (28 Sep 2013)

Thanks for sending that Frank. It has cleared up a lot of questions.


----------



## Robbo3 (28 Sep 2013)

You don't get a lot of leeway with the size of spigot that you need with this type of chuck. I found it best to make my own sizing guage, out of hardboard initially, a bit like the end of a spanner, which then freed up my only pair of calipers for other things.


----------



## procell (29 Sep 2013)

good idea Robbo ..thanks
I have put a post in the wanted section for anyone who has the smaller compression and expansion Jaws if anyone has some they no longer use.


----------

